
Show HN: Distributed Randomness Beacon Client - Snawoot
https://pypi.org/project/drb-client/
======
Snawoot
Distributed Randomness Beacon client

Gathers entropy from multiple drand (
[https://github.com/dedis/drand](https://github.com/dedis/drand) ) instances,
securely mixes responses and outputs to kernel entropy pool or stdout.
Suitable for use with League of Entropy servers (
[https://www.cloudflare.com/leagueofentropy/](https://www.cloudflare.com/leagueofentropy/)
).

drb-client can be used as a standalone source of high-quality random number,
or as additional source for entropy pool in Linux kernel. Produced amount of
entropy should be sufficient to derail attacks based on RNG predictability.

